# toys/presents for kids with ADHD & Aspergers?



## lynne192

hey all my son's birthday is in 7 weeks and we want to get him toys which might help him, he has a huge obsession with trains which we want to break because its causing him a him to become increasingly violent.

can anyone give me any advice or tips on what to get him or links to items, i am really stuck and keep looking of sites and in stores but feel like nothing is right, we have soooo many books and he is not sever but want to help him as much as possible he is going to be 4 and meant to be starting school next august but they don't want him to start until he is almost 7 which i am hoping with alot of imput and teaching at home we might be able to reduce that for him

anyways any links or ideas would be great 

thanks xx


----------



## missjess

My son is 3 and is being assessed for Aspergers... He isn't ADHD though, but he loves loves loves puzzles... He also likes memory games and plastic animals (the real looking ones, from the brand Schleich) 

Hope this helps! xxx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hi we just made a sensory box for my son, we used fibre optics, fiddle toys, stress balls, and different sensory things. I brought it all on ebay.

My son started school at 4yrs 3 weeks, what are the main concerns about him starting school? x


----------



## morri

Maybe some of the stuff on Thinkgeek.com :)


----------



## lynne192

missjess said:


> My son is 3 and is being assessed for Aspergers... He isn't ADHD though, but he loves loves loves puzzles... He also likes memory games and plastic animals (the real looking ones, from the brand Schleich)
> 
> Hope this helps! xxx

thanks james already has more than enough of these things so looking for something more advanced that will help him with starting school etc. xx



Midnight_Fairy said:


> Hi we just made a sensory box for my son, we used fibre optics, fiddle toys, stress balls, and different sensory things. I brought it all on ebay.
> 
> My son started school at 4yrs 3 weeks, what are the main concerns about him starting school? x

thanks i was looking at things like this unsure where to start and what will help him in the long run etc, they don't want james to start school because he can't speak or understand right yet, isn't potty trained, doesn't eat and is often violent and has almost no concentration etc. he also almost never eats, he is very loud and disruptive etc he's a handful but they said because of these things and fact he wont be reading or writing he wont he starting school anytime soon :cry: 



morri said:


> Maybe some of the stuff on Thinkgeek.com :)

thanks will check it out xx


----------

